# Need help on Honda dissing



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

Hi, I need help on knowing the bad facts about Honda's civics and accords comparted to a Nissan brand car. My girlfriend is looking for a car and somehow she is hooked into honda civics and accords because of her sisters. So I need you guys help on facts that would steer her away from the Honda brand towards the Nissan brand. :thumbup: 

Thanks!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

As much as I'd LOVE to help you....Hondas are decent cars. Damn good gas milage, last a long time, not too many recalls(if any). Yes we'd love to have her get a nissan, but at least she isn't leaning towards a Kia!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

they're not bad cars.....they're just not Nissans.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

-replacement honda parts are 20-30% more expensive than replacement nissan parts. (because hondas are made in japan, and nissans are made in the US)

-honda engines dont have automaticly adjusting valve lash. meaning simply, if you want your honduh engine to run smooth you have to manually readjust the valve lash every year or so. 

-honda engines have no torque, which can be annoying on the highway. 

--ehh tha-ts all i got for now, but those should be enough.


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

everyone and there mom owns a civic and accord. but there decent cars


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Tavel said:


> -replacement honda parts are 20-30% more expensive than replacement nissan parts. (because hondas are made in japan, and nissans are made in the US)
> 
> -honda engines dont have automaticly adjusting valve lash. meaning simply, if you want your honduh engine to run smooth you have to manually readjust the valve lash every year or so.
> 
> ...


honda parts are cheaper then nissan parts, hondas are assembled in japan and nissans are assembled in usa(or mexico) but parts are more plentiful, ie cheaper

hondas have low torque, high HP... meaning less low end grunt, but plenty of power on the freeway...

not dissing nissan,. but get yur facts straight...


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

AznBoiBryant said:


> Hi, I need help on knowing the bad facts about Honda's civics and accords comparted to a Nissan brand car. My girlfriend is looking for a car and somehow she is hooked into honda civics and accords because of her sisters. So I need you guys help on facts that would steer her away from the Honda brand towards the Nissan brand. :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks!


It's her car, let HER decide.

And its boy, not boi.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

damn.....id buy a civic! i want that old boxy style hatch. love those things!

if she wants to get a civic let her! i have no problem with the car at all (there just to expencive for me) the v-tec si are nice little pocket rockets. its the PEOPLE that drive the riced out civics i dont like :thumbdwn: thats all. can i ask if she is going to mod it? if not than even more props for the honda..............they run like tanks. my friend had a beater accord and no matter how hard we tried, we just couldnt kill it  many a 5k rpm clutch drop on that bad boy lol, sounded like a cow that hal was raping and killing at the same time, but it got the job done. he got to school everyday, with no dash might i add :thumbup: (word of advice.......dont go above 100 in a beater accord, its not a good time lol)


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> damn.....id buy a civic! i want that old boxy style hatch. love those things!
> 
> if she wants to get a civic let her! i have no problem with the car at all (there just to expencive for me) the v-tec si are nice little pocket rockets. its the PEOPLE that drive the riced out civics i dont like :thumbdwn: thats all. can i ask if she is going to mod it? if not than even more props for the honda..............they run like tanks. my friend had a beater accord and no matter how hard we tried, we just couldnt kill it  many a 5k rpm clutch drop on that bad boy lol, sounded like a cow that hal was raping and killing at the same time, but it got the job done. he got to school everyday, with no dash might i add :thumbup: (word of advice.......dont go above 100 in a beater accord, its not a good time lol)


Well her plan was to buy the honda and make me mod it out of my own pocket. I was like... right and let it get stolen? because she parks outside and her neighborhood is extemely dark at night. I like the orginal idea of modding a nissan because you don't see those often around wichita. It's more like one civic at each intersection with some idiot who thinks that 50 decals on their car and a coffee can for an axle back exhaust gives 500hp .


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ohhhh, that changes a bunch, if youre modding it with your cash, i think you should pick the car that you want to work on...........if she is not going to mod it or just use it as a daily beater then i would say get the honda.

in this case, find a classic se-r in good condition without rust and mod that.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

BlankgazeX said:


> honda parts are cheaper then nissan parts, hondas are assembled in japan and nissans are assembled in usa(or mexico) but parts are more plentiful, ie cheaper
> 
> hondas have low torque, high HP... meaning less low end grunt, but plenty of power on the freeway...
> 
> not dissing nissan,. but get yur facts straight...


uh...have you owned a honda? 

my brother has an integra. why are his alternators 170 a pop and mine are 120 a pop? why are his injectors 110 and mine are 70? yep thats right, cus honda parts are more expensive! 

when im driving my bros car on the freeway and floor it, how come nothing happens? but when im driving my car and floor it i get stuck to the back of my seat? yep thats right, cus they have no torque!


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

BlankgazeX said:


> honda parts are cheaper then nissan parts, hondas are assembled in japan and nissans are assembled in usa(or mexico) but parts are more plentiful, ie cheaper
> 
> hondas have low torque, high HP... meaning less low end grunt, but plenty of power on the freeway...
> 
> not dissing nissan,. but get yur facts straight...


What are you, lobbying for Honda now that you've got one


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

If you want a fast modded car, buy a DSM with a six bolt 4G63.


----------



## Rylinkus (Mar 20, 2005)

NickZac said:


> If you want a fast modded car, buy a DSM with a six bolt 4G63.



Itll be the fastest car in the neighborhood the 3 weeks of the year it runs.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

If you have the same resources you have with your Nissan for a Honda parts are almost a wash.. I've owned both an S2000 and a CRV and the maintenance costs were on par with my 200SX. Actually I had less overall probelms with the Honda's. 

The items listed IMHO are NOT reasons to stay away from Honda, it is going to come down to what she wants and likes. 

The real PRO to Honda products that cannot be ignored is their HIGH resale value...


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

High resale is a plus, but that also means higher initial cost.

Hondas get stolen more often?

I dunno, I got nothing.

Get a B13.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Tavel said:


> uh...have you owned a honda?
> 
> my brother has an integra. why are his alternators 170 a pop and mine are 120 a pop? why are his injectors 110 and mine are 70? yep thats right, cus honda parts are more expensive!
> 
> when im driving my bros car on the freeway and floor it, how come nothing happens? but when im driving my car and floor it i get stuck to the back of my seat? yep thats right, cus they have no torque!




your rationale is wrong. Just because Integra parts are more than your parts doesn't make it true for the whole honda line  Besides the fact that honda injectors are top feed and yours are side feed.

and what car does you bro have? because that can make a pretty big difference in terms of power.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

ummm i thought it was common knowlege that torque gets you going and horsepower gets you top end...

vtec kicks in, giving you high end kick... and if you need to know if i have owned one, look at my car in my profile...

and greg... i hate you... :cheers:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

oh and BTW, switch nissan with infiniti parts and you will see a premium too, acura is a "halo" brand, parts cost more...

try and look up rims for a civic then for a sentra, tell me whats cheaper... nowe find a bodykit, how about lights??? 

thats what i thought...

is your brothers car a base integra? cause you arent driving a base sentra...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Rylinkus said:


> Itll be the fastest car in the neighborhood the 3 weeks of the year it runs.


Ehh, they arent that bad if done right. Once they reach supertuner status is when they seem to break often. And as far as Honda v. Nissan, newer entry level Hondas (Sivics) and newer entry level Nissans (Sentras) both have more problems now then they did years ago.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

NickZac said:


> Ehh, they arent that bad if done right. Once they reach supertuner status is when they seem to break often. And as far as Honda v. Nissan, newer entry level Hondas (Sivics) and newer entry level Nissans (Sentras) both have more problems now then they did years ago.


very true... as an aside... i had 0 problems with my sentra... but i know a lot of people unhappy with the mexican build quality of the sentras... consumer reports did not recommend it this year...


----------



## Rylinkus (Mar 20, 2005)

Ill keep off the DSM track as Ive yet to see a reliable one.

But as far as Nissan vs. Honda I think they are VERY comparable. Both are worlds more reliable then a lot of other options. I own a Nissan (Hardbody), but would probably be SLIGHTLY biased to the Honda end. I have seen some Hondas take absolutely stupid amounts of abuse and never have an issue. Frankly it baffles me as any car I've had would easy break under what some friends have put their Civics and Accords through.

And just because a car has more TQ doesnt mean it's faster. There are plenty of cars that Im sure have far more tq then my friends GSR. And the first few times I rode in his car it simply felt slow. I wasn't until he tore onto the hiway and I was watching the speedo that I realized just haw fast the damn thing was.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

The best advice is to let her buy what she wants to buy. What's wrong with Hondas anyways? Just cause we both might have boners for Nissan product doesn't mean that everyone we know should buy one. Besides, telling a woman what to do is not always a good idea. In 79 my dad took the money my mom had saved for a new Civic and went out and bought her an Austin Marina. Needless to say, that marriage didn't last. Not only that, but the Marina always represented the symbolism of the failed marriage. 
I say, let her buy the car and don't bug her about her decision. Just say nice things about it, buy her some flowers once in a while and you might keep the steady supply of sex flowing!


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

yeah hondas are very reliable cars, my grandfather has a 91 accord and he has made it a habit of using his left foot for the brakes and the right foot for only the gas about a year since he got the car, and somehow he only had to fix the brakes once and the car still runs really good. also hondas have a huge after market, so you can do more with honda engines, my friend had an acura integra gsr and he had the engine rebuilt(not exactly sure what he did), and he didnt bolt on a turbo or nitrous but he could beat salleens. 

the cons of hondas? not much unfortunately, more "ricers" own hondas than any other brand, del sols can be called "del slows", vtec engines dont last as long, but mostly cause the people who have them are very hard on them. i just dont like hondas and would never buy one cause too many people have them.


----------



## Rylinkus (Mar 20, 2005)

Also worth pointing out, (And Im not sure if this holds with Nissan's as well.), but Honda engine parts are interchangeable allowing you to build an engine from stock junkyard parts that fits almost any driving style you chose. I have a friend with a bastardized engine built by combining parts from his Civics engine with parts from the CRV. Noit really sure on details.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Rylinkus said:


> bastardized


One of those words that isn't quite used enough 

Applies to most modded Honda vehicles I see.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

BlankgazeX said:


> oh and BTW, switch nissan with infiniti parts and you will see a premium too, acura is a "halo" brand, parts cost more...
> 
> try and look up rims for a civic then for a sentra, tell me whats cheaper... nowe find a bodykit, how about lights???
> 
> ...


hey, he asked me to help diss so i help diss. 

i like my bros car, it looks way sportier than mine and is a simialr year. his is a 91 integra gs(?) w/1.8L engine. it has something stupid like 210k miles on it and still runs well. then aganin, min has 194k and still runs well...so i dunno. i was comparing engine parts because those dont take a premium. he has a honda engine that uses honda parts. fair comparrison. 

anyway, the REAL reason i dont like hondas is the way the seats are set up. i hate feeling like im sitting on the floor. nissans are much higher up and i prefer that. if i prefered sitting on the ground i might like hondas, but i dont use chopsticks at dinner and i dont sit on the floor. hondas are for people who are boycotting the use of chairs. lol 

you should see us at the dinner table, the honda guy vs. the nissan guy...pretty funny stuff.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

I think the biggest deterrent for buying a honda would be the theft rate. Too easy to steal!....or so I've heard....


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

fugiot said:


> I think the biggest deterrent for buying a honda would be the theft rate. Too easy to steal!....or so I've heard....


 this is tru i've had friends who have locked their keys inside all of em drive hondas one is a s2000, accord, civic and a crv all of em i got into in 5 mins way to easy

Don


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

also to dis on a honda lets see Nismo=NISsan MOtorsports as ****=HOnda MOtorsports

Don


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

You always get more initially with the Nissan... Things like Spoilers, power windows, rear window defrosters etc..etc...are always extras on most Honda's. Check the list of options vs standard items... Nissan always has more standard options.

Not sure about the newer Civics..but they all used to have Timing Belts as opposed to the Nissan Timing chains... belts are supposed to be replaced every 60k, where as the chains are usually good for 120k+

Honda's are not bad cars at all... regradless of what some may say.

The other thing I don't like about them is pulling up to a stop light and being in the same car as 4 other people, this is especially true if you live in Southern CA or any big metro area for that matter...


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

funny anti-honda clip: http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/antihonda.php


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

anti-honda site: http://www.fortunecity.com/silverstone/zagato/12/antihonda.html


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

The only thing I can say bad about the newer Civics are the transmissions. Simply said, they do not hold up. As said, you do get more with Nissan; I was looking at a used 2000 Civic EX with 60k miles, and I actually got a new 2002 Nissan SE-R for about the same price.


----------



## Will (Jan 2, 2004)

I think it's pretty funny we're dissing Hondas on a Nissan site. Possibly two of the most dependable cars on the road,throwing in Toyota for good measure. When,not too many years ago, our fathers would be dissing them simply because they're Japanese.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

Will said:


> I think it's pretty funny we're dissing Hondas on a Nissan site. Possibly two of the most dependable cars on the road,throwing in Toyota for good measure. When,not too many years ago, our fathers would be dissing them simply because they're Japanese.


 what are you talkin about years ago just about every older person i know still disses on japanese cars because the big 3 (chevy, ford, dodge) have been dominated by the import scene with the japs producing excellent cars that they cant compete with

Don


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

sunnydet90 said:


> what are you talkin about years ago just about every older person i know still disses on japanese cars because the big 3 (chevy, ford, dodge) have been dominated by the import scene with the japs producing excellent cars that they cant compete with
> 
> Don


you do realize the term "japs" is a derogatory racial slur


----------



## Will (Jan 2, 2004)

Depends on what you consider older sunntdet90. And I did say "not too many years ago". I thought maybe it was maturity in racial bigotry and prejudice but as ,myoung has pointed out,maybe not. But the quality of these Japanese cars has driven the American manufacturers to review and,in my opinion,seriously step up the quality of their products. Which is good for us all. The question is, again in my opinion, will they,the American manufacturers, continue too do so because I don't believe they are there yet. I'm not looking for a argument or trying to hijack this thread. Just stating my humble opinion. :cheers:


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

why cant we all get along and agree the Toyotas, Hondas, and our beloved nissans are great cars.

the fact is, the Japanese know how to make damn good cars. thats all. and it all depends on a person's pref.

btw, hey wes, you had an s2k, i love that car :thumbup: if i had one, itb's would be in order for sure. got pix of the s2k???


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

american car companies do make very good cars, there have been exceptions, but thats due to the U.S. automakers having to adjust to the globalization of the economy. Most american cars are good cars they have just been dragged down some by the exceptions. More recently, the american car companies have finally gotten used to the globalization thing and have revamped there vehicles to be more competitive.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

sicksilver99 said:


> american car companies do make very good cars, there have been exceptions, but thats due to the U.S. automakers having to adjust to the globalization of the economy. Most american cars are good cars they have just been dragged down some by the exceptions. More recently, the american car companies have finally gotten used to the globalization thing and have revamped there vehicles to be more competitive.


american cars are good for american car companies. they are nice and sharp from the factory, but are really only desighned to last 100k miles. this makes them last just long enough to not piss off customers, but no too long that they can't keep making profit off the same people over and over again. 

the big three have been having temendous issues making cars last a long time, i know this cus my uncle works for GM. while he never admits that his precious GM is struggling to compete against foreighn makers in terms of value and longevity, he will admit that GM has dumped millions of dollars into sabb to produce what he called "high endurance engines" that are desighned to last 200k miles w/o overhaul. whooptie fuckin' do! mine and my brothers car are (a honda and a nissan) over 200k and still running strong, without millions of dollars spent on producing 'high endurance' technology. 

i think this says a lot about the american makers, instead of mastering existing technology and manufacturing techniques, they sloppily jump to the next technological plateu. while foreighn makers master existing technologies before moving on, thus improving their understanding of the next generation of technologies and allowing more precies implementation of the new technology. but for some reason it seems that american makers are still behind the tech game and are sloppily playing catch up. i dunno, just seems like it to me. 

btw: this 'high endurance' technology includes broken connecting rods that are put back together somehow( to reduce torsional wear over time) and broken engine blocks (to do the same). as well as high strength alluminum alloys and even some ceramics(but the ceramics might last to long, uh oh)


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

Tavel said:


> american cars are good for american car companies. they are nice and sharp from the factory, but are really only desighned to last 100k miles. this makes them last just long enough to not piss off customers, but no too long that they can't keep making profit off the same people over and over again.
> 
> the big three have been having temendous issues making cars last a long time, i know this cus my uncle works for GM. while he never admits that his precious GM is struggling to compete against foreighn makers in terms of value and longevity, he will admit that GM has dumped millions of dollars into sabb to produce what he called "high endurance engines" that are desighned to last 200k miles w/o overhaul. whooptie fuckin' do! mine and my brothers car are (a honda and a nissan) over 200k and still running strong, without millions of dollars spent on producing 'high endurance' technology.
> 
> ...


Don't you know? We Americans are not a patient lot. We're kinda like ballers in a sense- when the new stuff hits, we want it, screw the old tech. 

Either way, Hondas and Nissans are both good cars. The only thing(s) I really don't like about the Honda camp is the resale. Alot of times, I could get a newer Nissan (sentra/200) for the price of what alot of 92+ honda go for. Kinda makes you a bit biased when you're a low budget bastard and need something 'now' . The other thing I dislike is how easy it is to break into them. I have a bitch of a time getting into my 96 when I lock the keys in, whereas a female friend of mine has a 04 accord and I could get in that thing in less than 2 minutes. Their theft rate is just outrageous since alot of parts are interchangeable. I can't recall how many horror stories I've seen/read about stolen engines (damn F&F movie). You need power- you know which trim to take it from- EX, SI. Try that with a Nissan (well you could but its not as easy since we have 2 engines for the B14 and you're gonna need alot for it). 

The real plus of the honda camp would have to be the ease of replacing OEM parts. Go to a junkyard, any junkyard, and I guarantee they'll have at least 10 hondas just waiting to be stripped. Well I might be overexaggerating but you get the idea.

Now look at the aftermarket. Sure alot of people are half-assing when it comes to making their cars quick as hell, but the honda camp is a step above the rest. They have enough resources to easily make 11 sec cars with tried and true methods. Accords, civics, preludes, CRXs, even Del Sols. You got a variety to chose from if you want to hit that mark. 

Now look at our camp. The only cars that I really hear about within those numbers are the 240 and the Z (stateside that is). Sure we're getting close with the Sentras/200s/G20s, but how long has it taken us? 

At anyrate, I'll give respect where respect is due. Either way, you really can't go wrong.


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

well i still like domestics, i admit, all me and my parents have ever owned were nissans because my dad works at the nissan plant and gets discounts on them. but most of my friends and my girlfriend own domestics. my girlfriend has an escort zx2 with over 100,000 miles on it and she changes the oil on like once every 8 months or sometimes longer and it runs perfect, never had any problems, is very well built, and has amazing handling. also, one of my friends had a 89 blazer, and it had over 250,000 miles on it before it started having problems which then he sold it. of course there are pos domestics such as a plymouth voyager my dads friend had which started having problems at 90,000 miles but you cant just say all american cars are crap cause a good bit of them are good. the same way goes for nissans too. my dad has a 2000 frontier with 60,000 miles on it and the a/c has broke 3 times on it, its garage kept but it already has a small rust spot on it. on my moms 99 altima, we have had to fix an oil leak on it 3 times, the check engine light has come on twice and it only has 75,000 miles on it. we are going to replace it with a durango or a trailblazer this month.


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

sicksilver99 said:


> well i still like domestics, i admit, all me and my parents have ever owned were nissans because my dad works at the nissan plant and gets discounts on them. but most of my friends and my girlfriend own domestics. my girlfriend has an escort zx2 with over 100,000 miles on it and she changes the oil on like once every 8 months or sometimes longer and it runs perfect, never had any problems, is very well built, and has amazing handling. also, one of my friends had a 89 blazer, and it had over 250,000 miles on it before it started having problems which then he sold it. of course there are pos domestics such as a plymouth voyager my dads friend had which started having problems at 90,000 miles but you cant just say all american cars are crap cause a good bit of them are good. the same way goes for nissans too. my dad has a 2000 frontier with 60,000 miles on it and the a/c has broke 3 times on it, its garage kept but it already has a small rust spot on it. on my moms 99 altima, we have had to fix an oil leak on it 3 times, the check engine light has come on twice and it only has 75,000 miles on it. we are going to replace it with a durango or a trailblazer this month.


Domestics aren't really crap, its just that reliability in most cases don't exactly bring about 'confidence'. Sure there are excepts- like your friend's blazer- but the majority of the time, you're gonna hafta replace something sooner than you would with a similarly made import (given the same sort of abuse).
Generally speaking- with domestics, its almost like you have to be religious when it comes to maintenance. My girl's cavalier for example. Her folks bought it new in 97 and just recently passed it to her. The car has less than 90k on it and its already its a money pit. They had to replace the heads, a couple other small things, and a month ago, the tranny went- at less than 90K! 
My car has nearly 200K, I drive it like I stole it, missed a few oil changes and she still keeps going (prays I don't jinx myself). It just seems that the japanese enginners took extra care in designing their cars for those who are going to abuse it. Of course there are also exceptions to that as well.

Personally, I just have more faith in foreign cars. You can abuse them like a stepchild and they'll still come back for more. I'm afraid to do that with a domestic.


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

>There will always be exceptions to every model/line/ brand, etc. Not every Chevy is gonna need a new a/c @ 95k mi. Not every Nissan's motor will last 200k mi. And I mean with regular care, etc. Theres different reasons for this. Add to them if you wish.
1. American manufacturers have traditionally been more about sales than quality. If a part breaks, the consumer will by another one. Its bad that the part breaks often, but at least its cheap (usually). Importers have usually been from smaller countries (JP, Germany, Swiss) where its better for business to keep a customer in the car for as long as possible (smaller population = less need for more cars). Parts cost more, but you dont need them as much.
2. The traditional market IS changing. The domestics are trying to play catch-up by skipping the mastery phase of certain technologies and jumping into 'borrowed technologies.' This is something that we Westerners are good at. We don't have the time to learn, so we hire a pro engineer from another country to show us.
3. There's this little thing called the law of averages. In the automotive sense, X number cars out of X number produced are going to have some type of failure. Per se, 3 out 100 Sentras might have a minor problem within the first 75k mi. (For example, my GA16DE exh. cam broke after 130k mi. ... & with regular care!) It has to do more with quality control than who actually produced the vehicle. Mexican built vehicles don't stand up well to the test of time do to poor factory standards (low wages, low quality of management, etc.). Japanese workers, on the other hand, are treated much better (its part of their social way), so products are usually better.
>The argument of domestic vs. foreign is the same as Honda vs. Nissan vs. Toyota or Chevy vs. Ford vs. Dodge. There will always some losers in the bunch. It's more a matter of preference and research on what you're interested in. 
>Thank you, and I hope you enjoyed my presentation. Essays will be due at the end of the semester term!


----------



## Rylinkus (Mar 20, 2005)

I do find this thread amazingly amusing. It seems all you guys with imports would want to stick together. It's bad enough you have to defend a car like a 240 to a Chevy guy. Or I listen to shit from the guys at work about my Hardbody. (Granted I chose it due to getting a hell of a deal more then by having cash to chose.) But you'd think you'd be more apt to try and support similar cars to yours. And as far as all the domestic sucks BS I'm reading, when you can name cars that will get you the bang for your buck performance that some of the domestics can, then Ill be impressed.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

Rylinkus said:


> I do find this thread amazingly amusing. It seems all you guys with imports would want to stick together. It's bad enough you have to defend a car like a 240 to a Chevy guy. Or I listen to shit from the guys at work about my Hardbody. (Granted I chose it due to getting a hell of a deal more then by having cash to chose.) But you'd think you'd be more apt to try and support similar cars to yours. And as far as all the domestic sucks BS I'm reading, when you can name cars that will get you the bang for your buck performance that some of the domestics can, then Ill be impressed.


i never said they suck. i quote myself "they're really nice and sharp from the factory, but are really only desighned to last 100k miles". american cars do offer lots of bang for buck, but foreighn makers offer more value in the long run. 

at first, the domestic cars win out because they're less expensive. but after a while the domestics start to lose. often times its the same parts breaking over and over again (due to poor desighn.) 

i guess i can compare it to buying walmart products as opposed to sears products. while the walmart product offer huge bang for buck at the start, the sears product is going to have better value cus it will outlast the walmart product. 

it all depends on what you want, if you only plan to own a car for 5 years and then move on, domestics are better for you. if you plan to keep it forever, you'll want a foreighn car.


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

lets just stick to nissans vs. hondas and quit arguing about domestics vs. imports. i just was trying to say that u cant say that all domestics are bad its just some are. like domestics whose reliability is sacrificed for price, but there are still many great domestic cars.


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

myoung said:


> you do realize the term "japs" is a derogatory racial slur


depends on what part of the world your in, in the U.S. it would be considered a bad word but in Europe its just another word. go read some imported auto euromags

kinda like how Shagging is nothing normal here and a bad word in england.

to me Honda is just kinda boring and generic compared to Mazda and Nissan.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i use jap as a abbreviation. instead of saying united states of america i say "USA" .....instead of typing out japanize i say jap. i normally put a period on the end to show its an abbreviation.....but i forget now and again. i suppose it should only be used in the correct context. such as;
"that jap is crazy" <bad)
"it seems now adays i only buy Jap. cars, they prove to be more reliable than other makes" <acceptable in my eyes.


----------



## Orbital199 (Feb 7, 2005)

I just rebuilt the transmission in my 240 so im trying to run it as long as i can, but i know it wont last forever. Im looking for a good reliable car for my next purchase and im trying to go for practicality but i still cant see myself driving something that i cant modify just a tad. Im still young and i dont want to give my best years away to a car that makes me look like im a soccer mom. What do you guys think of the jettas? I dont like the fact that they're 4 door but im not finding a whole lot that sparks my interest because ive been spoiled on my 240. My mechanic said that the jettas are junk and that he gets them in his shop with problems all the time but other say they're very reliable. What do you guys think?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

a friend of mine has one and he's always having tiny issues here and ther. but; the engine is quiet, the seats are firm (and super adjustable) the suspension is tight, the styling is ok. id still rather have my nissan.


----------



## wannab-si (Mar 26, 2005)

i have owned modded honda and nissans (not the coffee can style honda). i am not bias toward either one. if i had it my way, hondas would have timming chains and nissans would have the aftermarket support hondas do. i agree with people that hate hondas because of ricers...ect. it seems like everytime im at a light in my honda i have some jackass with an autozone muffler and walmart intake wanting to race....."hondas are like tampons, every pussy has one" j/k

personally, i would stay away from hondas if you girlfriend plans on modding it. with three simple steps you can steal a honda.....thats why mine sits in the garage most of the time.


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

wannab-si said:


> "hondas are like tampons, every pussy has one"


LOL, that's a good one!


----------



## spooky240kid (Mar 22, 2005)

here's another one (not sure if it was said already - didnt read all the posts)

One of my friends told me once:

Nissan + Motorsports = Nismo
Honda + Motorsports = ****?


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

i have a friend who bought a jetta and it has just over 100,000 miles on it and already hes had so many problems with it. the transmission went out, he had some big oil leak that leaked most of the oil out of the engine in like 2 days,theres been other stuff, its always in the shop, his is a 95 and it looks ugly like a box or something, the new ones and the brand new ones look better.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

This thread lost its point after the title was made.

Time to lock it down.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

spooky240kid said:


> here's another one (not sure if it was said already - didnt read all the posts)
> 
> One of my friends told me once:
> 
> ...


accualy, hondas racing division is called "spoon" and they make some crazy fast cars. ever wonder where those rota slipstreams we all love and adore? well they are the spoon wheel style.......if you have them you are rolling on honda wheels (think of seeing a honda with se-r wheels....you get the idea) 


don't start with the petty honda name calling, this is when threads go to hell, this is accually a pretty good thread - the name - the childish name calling. we are comparing baisicly 2 identical cars, its kinda fun seeing what people think. but personally? if you gave me either a civic SI or an SE-R both have their ups and downs and in my eyes are 100% =.
ser- TQ grunt.
si- that good ol' honda suspension....who cant love that!?


----------



## blacknight07601 (Mar 30, 2005)

What's up guys. I have been reading this thread and I couldn't help but join and make a few comments.
First, this is one of the few threads that has been handled maturely. Other threads on other boards I've seen when they are comparing two cars were all blown to crap and wound up being closed. 
I'll be the first to admit Nissan produce some incredible cars. Especially since the 3rd gen Altima came out. It's about time they gave the Altima a V6 and what better way to do it than by throwing in it's famous VQ engine. I can't even comment on the Maxima and the "Z" simply awesome cars with big balls for torque. I currently have a 2K Accord (manual) and a 99 Altima(wife's) and although I like my Altima (it's stock cause wifey doesn't like that aftermarket stuff) I absolutely love my Accord for a few simple reasons. 
1) it's extremely reliable
2) There's a shitload of aftermarket parts available. 

The downside is of course (as mentioned several times) It's has little torque for the weight. The reason why honda doesn't offer much torque in their vehicles is because of fuel economy. Remember, when honda was first imported to the U.S. decades ago it was at the perfect time because the U.S. was introducing their more strict emission laws. Those laws would become the death of those Muscle cars with crazy amounts of torque. As of now, Honda still uses that same technology but has introduced the VTEC system. Now, Honda cars offer great fuel economy at low RPMs and much better performance up top. Other than that, I believe Honda produces prety good cars. And as of now, I believe Honda's main Japanese competitors are Nissan, and Mazda. I didn't include Toyota cause Their cars are simply overpriced and other than the Supra (discontinued) and the Celica, they have no performance cars. I included Nissan because of the power it offers in it's cars at a resonable price(from the Spec-v to the Altima seR) and I included Mazda cause Mazda has been trying for so long to get up in the game. And I think they've finally done it. I per sonally like the Mazda6 and the RX-8. But now they're producing the Mazdaspeed 6 which will stock a 276HP turbocharged AWD engine. 
But the bottom line is that if it's between Honda and Nissan, it'll be a tough decision cause both manufacturers produce awesome cars.

PS. Although Honda is a Japanese manufacturer, their cars are produced in the States. Specifically the Accord being manufactured and assembled in Marysville, Oh.


----------



## Orbital199 (Feb 7, 2005)

I dont know what the rules are for posting about cars other then nissans on this forum but i had a question about the hyundais if anyone has ever owned one. What do you guys think of the tiburons, specificly the 2005. Im looking into new cars and i just want something reliable but still sporty. Anyone have any oppinions on them as far as reliability and performance?


----------



## spooky240kid (Mar 22, 2005)

For the record, everybody, my Honda+Motorsports = **** joke was just that - a joke. I wasnt trying to talk crap or anything, just get a few giggles. Also wasnt trying to bring down the maturity of the topic.


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

Gimp said:


> As much as I'd LOVE to help you....Hondas are decent cars. Damn good gas milage, last a long time, not too many recalls(if any). Yes we'd love to have her get a nissan, but at least she isn't leaning towards a Kia!


My thoughts, exactly. I have a '95 delsol and a '98 200SX,
with almost exact mileage, and the Nissan's got problems,
(small, but it's still like: WTF!); the Honda's never had
any problems, at all. Sorry, dude: I'd tell her to get the
Honda, myself.


> PS. Although Honda is a Japanese manufacturer, their cars are produced in the States. Specifically the Accord being manufactured and assembled in Marysville, Oh.


I don't give a rat's ass where it's made, just how good it is!
My 200SX was made in Kentucky, BTW . What's the
importance of where it's made? Maybe nothing, maybe
everything, since my delsol was manufactured in Japan?
I don't think so, though.


----------



## ocwill1 (Nov 13, 2003)

I have owned 2 civics, 3 accords and 1 passport (isuzu rodeo clone) and never had one problem.. In fact, my second civic is still going.. It is a 92 hatchback and the mileage gets better and better.. I sold it to my father in law it was getting 35 city, now it gets 37 city.... I have an accord hybrid v6 now as well as the MO and it will beat the MO any day..... 

ocwill1


----------



## blacknight07601 (Mar 30, 2005)

Also, Honda does have a downside. Their automatic V6 trannys. They're not great at all. Especially in the V6 Accords (98-02) Acura TL/CL (99-02) And the Honda Oddessy.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Orbital199 said:


> I dont know what the rules are for posting about cars other then nissans on this forum but i had a question about the hyundais if anyone has ever owned one. What do you guys think of the tiburons, specificly the 2005. Im looking into new cars and i just want something reliable but still sporty. Anyone have any oppinions on them as far as reliability and performance?


Please dont even think about it. I own a Hyundai right now and I am ready to give it away. I know that the 2003 Tiburons had a lot of recalls. The reliability from Hyundai now is questionable..meaning some owners have no problems and some do. Transmissions on them are bad but I am unfamiliar if the new ones are any better. Trust me, I wouldnt mind buying an 05' Tib looks wise, but I'd worry too much about any problems coming up..also resale value is very poor on these cars. From what I read you can't tune the V6 engine too much either, only the 4 banger. The warranty is there because you will need it. If you want something reliable and sporty for used cars I'd suggest a Nissan 200SX Se-r (if you can find one)..I've had experience with the 200SX and it gave me no major problems at all. Out of new cars, hmm..probably the Nissan Sentra Se-R or the Toyota Celica (which is kind of expensive but its reliable.) If you gave me a price range I'd be able to help you out more.

As for Hondas and Nissans..well I know that Honda's are reliable. My neighbor owned an Accord for 10 years and then switched it and got a Civic. I'm not fond of Honda's because their everywhere but I wont question that they are good cars. Better chance of getting stolen though. Everyone has a Honda to and if she gets one she'll just be another. If your girlfriend wants you to hook up her Honda though then try and steer her to Nissan. Nissan's are really reliable too..my 200SX gave me maybe two maintenance problems for the year I owned it and it had 102k on it. Never worried about it breaking down or anything, and plus Nissans are just as cute as Honda's..just tell her that.


----------



## Tha Sheep (Mar 30, 2005)

I used to have a Honda Civic, however it was an EX, 4 door, and an automatic, so if you want someone to diss Honda, its me. I refer you to my signature tagline. 

If NISMO stands for Nissan Motorsports, does that make Honda Motorsports ****?


----------



## Orbital199 (Feb 7, 2005)

NissanGirl2ooSX said:


> Please dont even think about it. I own a Hyundai right now and I am ready to give it away. I know that the 2003 Tiburons had a lot of recalls. The reliability from Hyundai now is questionable..meaning some owners have no problems and some do. Transmissions on them are bad but I am unfamiliar if the new ones are any better. Trust me, I wouldnt mind buying an 05' Tib looks wise, but I'd worry too much about any problems coming up..also resale value is very poor on these cars. From what I read you can't tune the V6 engine too much either, only the 4 banger. The warranty is there because you will need it. If you want something reliable and sporty for used cars I'd suggest a Nissan 200SX Se-r (if you can find one)..I've had experience with the 200SX and it gave me no major problems at all. Out of new cars, hmm..probably the Nissan Sentra Se-R or the Toyota Celica (which is kind of expensive but its reliable.) If you gave me a price range I'd be able to help you out more.
> 
> As for Hondas and Nissans..well I know that Honda's are reliable. My neighbor owned an Accord for 10 years and then switched it and got a Civic. I'm not fond of Honda's because their everywhere but I wont question that they are good cars. Better chance of getting stolen though. Everyone has a Honda to and if she gets one she'll just be another. If your girlfriend wants you to hook up her Honda though then try and steer her to Nissan. Nissan's are really reliable too..my 200SX gave me maybe two maintenance problems for the year I owned it and it had 102k on it. Never worried about it breaking down or anything, and plus Nissans are just as cute as Honda's..just tell her that.


Thanks for the info, i appreciate it. Its really hard to find a car that will beat the quality and appearence of my 240. I guess the search continues.


----------



## scafidipro (Jan 26, 2005)

If you get a Honda I have a bright red "Fast and the Furious" window sticker i will sell you... I was going to put it on my friends car as a joke but i thought it would be too mean. It comes as a 3 piece set with two side window stickers. Let me know...


----------



## spooky240kid (Mar 22, 2005)

^^^ lol, i hear that sticker adds 20 HP... sorry couldnt resist.


----------



## scafidipro (Jan 26, 2005)

spooky240kid said:


> ^^^ lol, i hear that sticker adds 20 HP... sorry couldnt resist.


It actually varies from 20 to 30 depending where on the car you put it...


----------



## Orbital199 (Feb 7, 2005)

Whats worse is i know someone who owned a honda and his blinker wasnt working. Someone told him he was out of blinker fluid and he believed them.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Orbital199 said:


> Whats worse is i know someone who owned a honda and his blinker wasnt working. Someone told him he was out of blinker fluid and he believed them.


lmao thats funny.


----------



## scafidipro (Jan 26, 2005)

Orbital199 said:


> Whats worse is i know someone who owned a honda and his blinker wasnt working. Someone told him he was out of blinker fluid and he believed them.


That sucks. Blinker fluid is expensive too... :loser:


----------



## scafidipro (Jan 26, 2005)

I love dissing Hondas!


----------

